# Trial Photos



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Deja's IPO2










No, it wasn't snowing. Not sure why it looks that way in the photo. 





































Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Elena's BH 



















Getting our critique


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A couple of Vala's 97 pt FH2.  

Can't see much, but the scenery was beautiful.










Working the arc











Thank you Lies for all of the photos.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful shots! I absolutely love Deja. She's an awesome little girl. Congrats!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, great pictures. You were sure busy this weekend!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice pics and very nice performances by the dogs...lotta hard work invested in them.....Sweet!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Must be a good critique from that picture! So happy for you! Very inspirational!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

great pictures! The "Make my day picture" is the awsome


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations to all of you!
Nice photos too...

Kat


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful dogs & scenery congrats on the titles! Sean's expressions crack me up!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on all the titles! What a great weekend for you and the dogs!

Great photo's!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

These were from our trial on October 6/7. Our photographer, Lies, had a LOT of photos to go through and burn for us so just now posting. 

Jane, you mean on the long bite photos? Sean is a front half helper. He hates catching dogs on the courage test so he always has this really intersting expression. Deja is also scary to catch at times so I think he worries a bit too much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yep, the long bite shots. I think courage tests can be a bit scary with many dogs. 
At least you know him and trust him to be safe. 

Congrats again! Between running the trial, and entering 3 dogs, I'd have been a basket case!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> Wow, great pictures. You were sure busy this weekend!!!


Erm....yeah I'm kinda slow with pics! Lisa et al put up with it really well. In my defense I went on vacay to DC for a week.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not like we are going to die or the world is going to come to an end if we don't have our trial photos the next day. 

Jane, the more I do the less time I have to think. The less time I have to think the less nervous I get.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Your dogs look so happy doing what they do 
And LOVE the focus...amazing!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

What great photos! Looks to have been a very good weekend!!


----------

